# Культурный раздел > Графика >  Фотофакт - Самый большой карточный дом в мире

## Irina

*Самый большой карточный дом в мире.....
*

Архитектор по образованию, Берг не использовал при создании рекордного карточного сооружения ни скотч, ни клей.

Карточная копия казино Венеция Макао занимает 10,6 метров в длину, 3 метра в высоту и весит 272 кг.

Для изготовления модели использовались 218792 игральных карты или 4051 колода.

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]


Нынешняя карточная постройка превзошла по размерам занесенный в книгу рекордов Гиннеса карточный дом, построенный Бергом в 17-летнем возрасте


Венецианская Макао – это огромный развлекательный центр с дворцами и каналами в венецианском стиле. Все его здания, отели и казино есть и в миниатюрном карточном варианте. Находится он на небольшой площадке внутри самого комплекса неподалеку от шумной игровой зоны

Представители Книги рекордов Гиннеса зафиксировали, что на создание модели у Берга ушло 44 дня.


[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

Самый большой "карточный домик" был построен в Специальном административном районе Аомэнь (Макао) в Китае, которое также считается самым большим гостиничным комплексом в мире.

----------

